# قرارات قذافية



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

عاجل القذافى : سوف اعالج كل شهيد على نفقتى الخاصه 


عاجل : القذافى يحذر من اى تدخل أمريكى .. سوء كان فرنسى او بريطانى



القذافي يغير علم ليبيا إلى علم ازرق مكتوب عليه ."العين صابتني و رب العرش نجاني"


:new6::new6:​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااا


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

جامدين يا حبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامديييييا اويء اوي
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
لا فظييييييعه بجد تحفه
وخصوصا الاخيرة دى عسل
ههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر
*


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*ههههه بهدلتى الراجل*​


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه​حلو أوى دى سوف اعالج كل شهيد على نفقتى الخاصه 
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
 يبقى يدور على الشهدا بقى ويعالجهم 
ههههههههههه 
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا قمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

> *عاجل القذافى : سوف اعالج كل شهيد على نفقتى الخاصه
> 
> 
> عاجل : القذافى يحذر من اى تدخل أمريكى .. سوء كان فرنسى او بريطانى
> ...







> ​



*
شكرا جداا*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوى اوي

الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
بجد جميلة اوي هايدا الجمل
شكرا الك تاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكراااا



شكرا اكيلا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدين يا حبي



ههههههههههههه

شكرا روزى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامديييييا اويء اوي
> ميرسي ليكي



ردك اجمل يا لو

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> لا فظييييييعه بجد تحفه
> وخصوصا الاخيرة دى عسل
> ههههههههه
> ميرسى ياقمر



هههههههههه اهو انتى

شكرا يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههه بهدلتى الراجل



يستناهل هههههههههه

شكرا مارو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو أوى دى سوف اعالج كل شهيد على نفقتى الخاصه
> ميرسى يا قمر



يعنى الراجل مقصرش هههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمراية


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> يبقى يدور على الشهدا بقى ويعالجهم
> ههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكى



او يدفنهم كويس برده هههههههههه

شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا قمر



انتى الاحلى يا قمر

شكرا يا روكااااااية


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصور الحلوة

وردك الجميييل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> جامدين جدااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر



شكرا يا قمر

انتى الاحلى


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوى اوي
> 
> الرب يباركك



شكرااا انريكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> بجد جميلة اوي هايدا الجمل
> شكرا الك تاسوني



شكرا جوجو كتير لردك الرائع


----------



## rana1981 (31 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوين


----------



## Thunder Coptic (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه
انتي مش ناويه تسيبي الراجل حتي بعد ما خلعو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه حلوين



ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههه
> انتي مش ناويه تسيبي الراجل حتي بعد ما خلعو



نوووو مش هيبه فى حاله ابدا

ده نكتة العصر حاجة مش هتكرر ابدا ههههههههه

شكرا اوغسطينوس


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههه ميرسي تاسونيييييييي​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههه ميرسي تاسونيييييييي



شكرا يا قمر لردك الرائع


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اهو القذافى طار
ابقى لاقى حد زية بقى  يبقى رئيس جمهورية
القذاقى دة  زيى الديناصورات انقرض خلاص
كان اخر واحد من  النوع دة ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> اهو القذافى طار
> ابقى لاقى حد زية بقى يبقى رئيس جمهورية
> القذاقى دة زيى الديناصورات انقرض خلاص
> كان اخر واحد من النوع دة ههههههههه



انا فعلا زعلت هههههههههه

كان اخر واحد وحجزينه من شهرين عشان يجى كمان ههههههههههه


----------

